# Regent Panther



## slic88 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, I just joined the forum as my Father was a merchant seaman, he is 86 and recently had a brain injury which has erased most of his memory. I was trying to have a conversation with him yesterday and I always ask him about his merchant sailor days and he remembered his first voyage and it was on the Regent Panther and he sailed from Bowling but is a bit confused as to where his first port of call was. It was spring or summer of 1952 I think he set sail, he said Panama a few times then yesterday he said Guadalcanal but I think possibly his brain is becoming confused. Does anybody remember this tanker.








Home
About Us
Terms of Use
Privacy Policy
Help
Contact us


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

slic88 said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum as my Father was a merchant seaman, he is 86 and recently had a brain injury which has erased most of his memory. I was trying to have a conversation with him yesterday and I always ask him about his merchant sailor days and he remembered his first voyage and it was on the Regent Panther and he sailed from Bowling but is a bit confused as to where his first port of call was. It was spring or summer of 1952 I think he set sail, he said Panama a few times then yesterday he said Guadalcanal but I think possibly his brain is becoming confused. Does anybody remember this tanker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Seems the forum software is playing up. Just keep scrolling down the page.
regards
Rogerl


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

My Google English to Welsh translator is not working.

Many Regent tankers were bare-boat chartered and ran between Trinidad and UK. Nearly all had accommodation for 12 passengers and carried Refinery Personnel and their Families there and back before the days of routine air travel.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Here are a couple of shots of the "Regent Panther" taken from the net ........... might bring a smile top his face being as he is,nt travelling so good


----------



## slic88 (Apr 23, 2021)

That's great thanks.


----------

